# Benrus Electronic Lip R148 Mvt.



## BOBABOOEE (Jun 12, 2011)

I'M LOOKING FOR SOME INFO ON THIS MVT. LIP R148. I GOT 3 TODAY, REPLACED THE BATTERIES. STILL NO MOTION. THE GUY I GOT THEM FROM SAID THEY NEED WORK. IT LOOKS LIKE THEY WERE CLEANED & LUBED YESTERDAY. SO THAT'S NOT THE PROBLEM. I'M THINKING IT'S THE 2 WIRES UNDER THE BALANCE WHEEL. DOES ANYONE HAVE THE ADJUSTMENT DATA ON THIS??? THE TECH GUIDE I FOUND ON SEARCH WAS IN FRENCH. I DON'T SPEAK OR UNDERSTAND FRENCH. ANY HELP WOULD BE A HELP. THANK YOU!

BOB


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

No need to SHOUT.

The two wires need to be intact, perfectly straight, oil-free and centred on the balance pivot; they should also not bind with each other. After that, you need to adjust the contact that the wires get pushed against to complete the circuit with each swing; this also needs to be oil-free. This contact is moveable and has a long arm to help you move it. You need to make sure contact is made just before the iron segment on the balance reaches the horn on the coil. And you need to make sure the clearance between this iron segment and coil horn is minimal i.e. just an air gap. And check coil!


----------



## BOBABOOEE (Jun 12, 2011)

Silver Hawk said:


> No need to SHOUT.
> 
> The two wires need to be intact, perfectly straight, oil-free and centred on the balance pivot; they should also not bind with each other. After that, you need to adjust the contact that the wires get pushed against to complete the circuit with each swing; this also needs to be oil-free. This contact is moveable and has a long arm to help you move it. You need to make sure contact is made just before the iron segment on the balance reaches the horn on the coil. And you need to make sure the clearance between this iron segment and coil horn is minimal i.e. just an air gap. And check coil!


----------



## BOBABOOEE (Jun 12, 2011)

THANK YOU FOR YOUR REPLY. THAT CLEARS THINGS UP. THESE WIRES SEEM TO BE SPREAD FAR APART. JUST WANTED TO GET A PRO'S OPION. I WILL GIVE IT A TRY. THANKS AGAIN.

ROB


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi

Bobabooee

WELCOME TO THE FORUM. :thumbsup: Let us know how you get on and don't forget to post some piccies.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

And turn caps lock OFF.









Its considered to be aggresive and ill mannered.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

luddite said:


> And turn caps lock OFF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps he IS aggressive and ill mannered?









Seriously though, welcome to the forum.


----------

